# ترنيمة / أنا لو عليا - أجدد ترنيمة للمرنمة الجميلة / نرمين وهبه



## Eng-Marco (2 أغسطس 2009)

*ترنيمة / أنا لو عليا

المرنمة / نرمين وهبه

ده لينك الترنيمة :
http://www.4shared.com/file/122380160/f75856d9/___online.html

وده لينك الجروب الرسمي ليها ع الفيس بوك وفيه كل ترانيمها :
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gi...id=77128631093

صلوا من أجل الخدمة*​


----------



## Eng-Marco (2 أغسطس 2009)

essafezzat قال:


> *ترنيمة / أنا لو عليا
> 
> المرنمة / نرمين وهبه
> 
> ...


جروب نرمين وهبه


----------



## besho55 (2 أغسطس 2009)

اللينك مش شغااااااااااااال


----------



## Eng-Marco (2 أغسطس 2009)

اللينك اللي تحت في الرد التاني اللي هو الإقتباس شغال

ويا ريت لو تعرف إزاي أعدل منين ع الرد الاولاني يا ريت تقولي


----------



## oesi no (2 أغسطس 2009)

*تم تعديل اللينك وحذف المكرر 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## lovely dove (2 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي كتير علي الترنيمه 

ربنا يعوض تعبك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررررسى على الترنيمه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أغسطس 2009)

مييييرسى كتير ليك على الترنيمة 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## Eng-Marco (3 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي كتير للمشرف oesi_no اللي عدل اللينك

وميرسي يا بيبو و كوكو و بنت العدرا ع ردك الجميل
ويا رب تكون الترنيمة عجبتكم أنا في الأساس واحد من اللي بيحبوا صوت نرمين وهبه كله بركة

وبنعمة ربنا قدرت اعملها جروب ع الفيس بوك فيه كل ترانيمها
أتمني تشاركونا عليه هيعجبكم باذن المسيح


----------



## naro_lovely (3 أغسطس 2009)

_*merciiiiiii​*_


----------



## Eng-Marco (4 أغسطس 2009)

العفو يا نارو ويا رب تكون عجبتك


----------



## merna lovejesus (4 أغسطس 2009)

ترنيمة بجد جمييييييييييله ميرسى كتييييييييير


----------



## Eng-Marco (4 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي يا ميرنا يا رب تكون عجبتك


----------



## Eng-Marco (9 أغسطس 2009)

لو حد حابب يطلب اي ترنيمة يقولي ؟؟؟؟


----------

